
Elon Musk has a patent for initiating phone calls using the internet - jimmycleveland
https://patents.google.com/patent/US6185194?oq=elon+musk
======
pwg
No, it expired Dec. 12, 2017, it has been expired for a bit over two years
now.

It was filed after 1995, so it expired 20 years from its filing date, which
was Dec. 12, 1997.

~~~
jimmycleveland
Thanks for pointing that out. I corrected the title.

------
jimmycleveland
I remember Google Voice working this way in the early days: First the caller
initiates a call using the Google Voice web interface, then the caller gets a
call on their phone, then the recipient gets a call to connect the two.

